# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Розница > Помощь >  1С Розница Базовая, очень нужно КУДиР

## Gogasik

Добрый день.
Есть лицензия на 1С Розница (базовая)
Но как многие могут понимать нужно формировать "КУДиР" и вот отсюда вопрос.
Посоветовали поставить 1С Бухгалтерия и сделать выгрузку с Розницы в Бухгалтерию
Так ли это?
Что выбрать и что купить?
Я правильно понимаю, что достаточно самой простой конфигурации 1С Бухгалтерия для 1 (электронная поставка) и будет счастье ))
Или есть еще проблемы и подводные ...?
Просто не хочется купить и потом понимать, что купил не совсем то что надо ((
И можно ли просто скачать и поставить в тестовом режиме (там на 10 или на 30 дней) ?

Всем спасибо и добра !

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Есть лицензия на 1С Розница (базовая)
> Но как многие могут понимать нужно формировать "КУДиР" и вот отсюда вопрос.
> Посоветовали поставить 1С Бухгалтерия и сделать выгрузку с Розницы в Бухгалтерию
> Так ли это?
> Что выбрать и что купить?
> Я правильно понимаю, что достаточно самой простой конфигурации 1С Бухгалтерия для 1 (электронная поставка) и будет счастье ))
> Или есть еще проблемы и подводные ...?
> Просто не хочется купить и потом понимать, что купил не совсем то что надо ((
> ...


Предполагаю, что увас система налогообложения - упрощенная.
Есть решение формирования книги в разных конфигурациях, в том числе и в Рознице
https://infostart.ru/public/501591/
Можно делать выгрузку в Бухгалтерию, там книга формируется штатно.
Если хотите протестировать Бухгалтерию, можно пока взять отсюда
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....866#post751866

----------

Gogasik (10.11.2022)

----------


## Gogasik

Большое спасибо!
Только немного не понимаю, зачем платить 6000 когда за 1С бухгалтерию можно заплатить 3000 и получить ту же форму.
Это понятно, что вопрос философский, и понятно что автор предлагает годовое тех.сопровождение, и возможно еще что-то, но сейчас пока совсем нет лишних "монеток", учитывая, что еще и гос.органы хотят всяких денег вперед, хоть еще и не успел себе заработать ))

СПАСИБО ЕЩЕ РАЗ!
Буду пробовать!

----------


## Gogasik

Прошу меня простить великодушно, но что надо скачать и установить?
просто у меня по ссылке не получилось скачать те конфигурации (возможно проблема в провайдере) (((
Можно просто словами, какая конфигурация нужна и будет выполнять что мне надо.
А то скачал что-то видно не то, и при запуске запросило лицензию ((

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Прошу меня простить великодушно, но что надо скачать и установить?
> просто у меня по ссылке не получилось скачать те конфигурации (возможно проблема в провайдере) (((
> Можно просто словами, какая конфигурация нужна и будет выполнять что мне надо.
> А то скачал что-то видно не то, и при запуске запросило лицензию ((


Поскольку вы хотите тестировать конфигурацию Бухгалтерия предприятия, не покупая ее, вам необходимо установить леченную платформу, например отсюда (рекомендую 1C-8.3.18.1902, читайте !info!.txt)
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....683#post751683
Для тестирования Бухгалтерии в принципе можно воспользоваться демо версией
https://accounting.demo.1c.ru/accounting/ru_RU/

----------


## Gogasik

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться
Я понимаю, что никто мне не обязан ничего объяснять, но помогите пожалуйста начинающему ))

Дело в том, что у меня сейчас платформа вместе с 1С Розница стоит лицензионная
И вот я смогу поставить вторую платформу "леченую" и посмотреть что да как, таким образом, чтобы не спалить и не загадить лицензионную программу.
Вообще все больше склоняюсь просто купить за 3000 и наверно там уже разбираться.
А то, что-то все начинает быть слегка сложным и каким то "палевным" ))
Хотелось понять, будет ли она все нормально делать в части формирования КУДиР(а)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите пожалуйста разобраться
> Я понимаю, что никто мне не обязан ничего объяснять, но помогите пожалуйста начинающему ))
> 
> Дело в том, что у меня сейчас платформа вместе с 1С Розница стоит лицензионная
> И вот я смогу поставить вторую платформу "леченую" и посмотреть что да как, таким образом, чтобы не спалить и не загадить лицензионную программу.
> Вообще все больше склоняюсь просто купить за 3000 и наверно там уже разбираться.
> А то, что-то все начинает быть слегка сложным и каким то "палевным" ))
> Хотелось понять, будет ли она все нормально делать в части формирования КУДиР(а)


Попробуйте сперва в демо-версии https://accounting.demo.1c.ru/accounting/ru_RU/, если там все будет понятно, тогда покупайте

----------

Gogasik (11.11.2022)

----------

